
Google Drive on Windows Self-Updating to 'Backup and Sync' - xd1936
http://www.androidpolice.com/2017/03/16/google-drive-windows-self-updating-backup-sync-breaking-process/
======
PaulHoule
This is why Dropbox is the only sync client I run. If I have OneDrive running
I have trouble starting office and saving files. Google cloud is so FUBAR it
is just a joke.

I am starkly terrified of Google Drive trying to get a more intimate
relationship with the filesystem because then I might lose data or not be able
to log in.

------
xd1936
Started happening at around noon EST. Here's the service outage update:

[https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&sid=4&iid=d9...](https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&sid=4&iid=d9bab8e4a0fdfb97d4ac42a2c918af14)

------
xd1936
More discussion on the Google Drive help forum:

[https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/drive/Km-e-
xR...](https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/drive/Km-e-
xRJ9b4;context-place=forum/drive)

